# أغلى كلب في العالم بمليون ونصف دولار



## Bent Christ (13 أبريل 2011)

حصل الكلب الأحمر "ماستيف" على لقب أغلى كلب في العالم، بسعره البالغ 1.5 مليون دولار (5,625,256 ريال سعودي).
ويبرر مالك الكلب الصيني "لو ليانغ" ارتفاع سعره بأنه أنفق مالاً كثيراً على تربية هذا الكلب الذي يأكل أنواعاً محددة من الطعام منها الدجاج واللحم الطازج والخيار، إلى أن بلغ من العمر 11 شهراً،

هذا بالإضافة إلى الأجور الكثيرة الذي يدفعها إلى الموظفين في حديقة ماستيف بالتبت التي يتربى فيها الكلب.

وأشار ليانغ إلى أن كلباً من النوع نفسه بيع العام الماضي بـ1.46 مليون دولار حيث يعتقد سكان التبت أن الكلاب تحمل أرواح بعض الرهبان والراهبات.

كما أن هذا الكلب يتميز بصفات وجينات غريبة حيث يشبه الأسد الصغير، ويتميز بفرو ناعم يملأ كل جسده.​


----------



## روزي86 (13 أبريل 2011)

ينقل للقسم الثقافي​


----------



## bob (13 أبريل 2011)

*ليه يعني كلب BMW هههههههههههه
شكرا علي الموضوع​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (13 أبريل 2011)

عليا النعمة لو بى ام دبليو ما كان هيجيب السعر دة

يا نهار منيل 
دا انا اعيش ملك طول عمرى بالمبلغ دة​


----------



## جيلان (13 أبريل 2011)

ده شبه الكلب اللعبة بلا بتاع بقى يعنى لو معايا مليون ونص اجيب بيهم كلب ليه دنا ابقى كلب لو عملتها


----------



## +bent el malek+ (13 أبريل 2011)

*اية الكلب اللى شبة الاسد اللى هيموت دة *
*واحمر كمان :t9:*
*طيب انا عايزة كلب اخضر لو فيها تعب يعنى هههههههههه*
*ان شالله محد اشترى كلاب:t26:*​


----------



## النهيسى (13 أبريل 2011)

*شكله غريب جداا
شكرا للخبر والمجهود
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Scofield (13 أبريل 2011)

ايوة ياعم ليك تمن لكن البنى آدم مبقاش ليه قيمة ولا تمن بقى ببلاش


----------



## ميرنا (13 أبريل 2011)

يعينى ملامحة تحس انو هيعيط خلاص انا بحب الكلاب لانها وفية بس اوفر اوى العالم دى طاب ده على كده بكام كلب نفك ديون مصر


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 أبريل 2011)

*يا ريتني كنت كلبه ماستيف كان بقالي تمن و اهميه في الدنيا مش زي دلوقتي لا تمن ولا اهميه ولا قيمه...​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 أبريل 2011)

*بس شكله حلو اويييييييي​*


----------



## marcelino (13 أبريل 2011)

*جاااااامد جدا*​


----------



## Bent Christ (14 أبريل 2011)

شكراااااااااا ليكوا كلكوا 
بجد نورتوااااا
بس هى كلاب اخر زمن 
هنعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## Scofield (14 أبريل 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> يعينى ملامحة تحس انو هيعيط خلاص انا بحب الكلاب لانها وفية بس اوفر اوى العالم دى طاب ده على كده بكام كلب نفك ديون مصر



على رأيك يا حجة اهو الكلاب مالية الشوارع خدى نظفيلك كام كلب و حميه و روحى قدام اى منطقة سياحية او سفارة و بيعيه للسواح و الاجانب


----------



## Scofield (14 أبريل 2011)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *يا ريتني كنت كلبه ماستيف كان بقالي تمن و اهميه في الدنيا مش زي دلوقتي لا تمن ولا اهميه ولا قيمه...​*



هههههههه متقوليش كده يا بنتى انتى غالية عند ربنا:flowers:


----------



## Scofield (14 أبريل 2011)

m a r e e n قال:


> شكراااااااااا ليكوا كلكوا
> بجد نورتوااااا
> بس هى كلاب اخر زمن
> هنعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​



نعمل قطط:scenic:


----------



## just member (14 أبريل 2011)

ههههههه
ياربي
دة اغلي من ثمن سيارتي ياللي بعتز بيها جدا
ههههه
شكرا الك وللخبر اختي العزيزة


----------



## Bent Christ (14 أبريل 2011)

just member قال:


> ههههههه
> ياربي
> دة اغلي من ثمن سيارتي ياللي بعتز بيها جدا
> ههههه
> شكرا الك وللخبر اختي العزيزة



هههههههههه
دانت تبيع سيارتك
و سيارات اعضاء المنتدى
و نجيب كلب
نورت just member​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (14 أبريل 2011)

*أنا علي كده أدورلي علي كلب أو قطة ويمكن الاقي كلب مقطقط
ونبيعه حتي ب99999 الف بس ومش مشكله نخسر عوضنا علي الله هههههههههه
nice topic
thanks*


----------



## GoDz (21 أبريل 2011)

الكلب ده نوعو تبتيان ماستف ومشهور بالــ ( قوقازى) بس بصراحة انا أول مره أشوف اللون ده وبالسعر ده هو غالى جدا بس موش لدرجة السعر ده شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## marmora jesus (21 أبريل 2011)

مع اني مش بحب الكلاب ابدا
بس لونه جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد​


----------

